# The Senate passed The Veterans ID Card Act



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

It amazes me that our elected officials can do this but just can't seem to take care of wounded warriors or homeless vets. I am sorry our priorities seem to be misguided


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Just a card to say you are a vet? What is the point? I have my VAMC card, and Life Member card for DAV... I don't see what purpose this card really is.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> Just a card to say you are a vet? What is the point? I have my VAMC card, and Life Member card for DAV... I don't see what purpose this card really is.


Many Vets aren't enrolled with the VAMC and have no card. Now those in that situation will be able to easily avail Vet discounts by showing the card instead carrying a folded up 214. For example, the 10% off at Lowes if a Vet is spending $10k or $20K remolding his house is a huge help.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

well your right about the discount but how many vets not retired can Drop 10k unless it's a business then they should not be able to use the discount; again priorities.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> well your right about the discount but how many vets not retired can Drop 10k unless it's a business then they should not be able to use the discount; again priorities.


They use credit cards? lol

I'll be getting one for the discount reason. I get it anyway as my OH driver's license shows I'm a vet but why not.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> They use credit cards? lol
> 
> I'll be getting one for the discount reason. I get it anyway as my OH driver's license shows I'm a vet but why not.



Military Discounts Offered by Stores, Services & Online Sites | Military Benefits


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I get the discount guys I really do. The point is we have elected officials that think this is more important than lets say VA backlog for those who served and were injured. Lets say building a new VA center in Montgomery Alabama that has one already or how about the VA center in Denver (what a debacle). I am all for each and every vet getting their discount. But as you said your Ohio licenses says your a vet. I wonder how much tax dollars were spent to get all the votes lined up to approve this and how long did it take? I have yet to hear anything about supporting our vet who live in a foreign land. Who represents them? By the way I retired in 1993 and I still have my DD214 in my wallet reduced in size and laminated. Cost me 2$.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> I get the discount guys I really do. The point is we have elected officials that think this is more important than lets say VA backlog for those who served and were injured. Lets say building a new VA center in Montgomery Alabama that has one already or how about the VA center in Denver (what a debacle). I am all for each and every vet getting their discount. But as you said your Ohio licenses says your a vet. I wonder how much tax dollars were spent to get all the votes lined up to approve this and how long did it take? I have yet to hear anything about supporting our vet who live in a foreign land. Who represents them? By the way I retired in 1993 and I still have my DD214 in my wallet reduced in size and laminated. Cost me 2$.


Rep. Buchanan's site explains the rationale and who endorsed it.

Endorsed by AMVETS, Vietnam Veterans of America and Veterans for Common Sense

https://buchanan.house.gov/media-center/press-releases/rep-buchanan-introduces-veterans-id-card-act

Concerning ; _"Over the years I have heard from countless veterans who have expressed frustration over their inability to prove their military service in our Armed Forces," said Buchanan, who represents a congressional district home to more than 70,000 veterans. "A simple, affordable, standardized ID card will make life a little bit easier for our veterans and serve as a reminder to folks that these brave men and women deserve all the care and respect a grateful nation can offer."_

There is alot of Stolen Valor Act awareness and outing of posers and wannabees out there. I see this card as now helping the vets without an ID card to prove their service and a means to ID themselves as "legitimate veterans" if ever confronted, versus the many stolen valor posers.

IMHO, These cards should be solid gold instead of a piece of plastic considering their service and the many sacrifices each Vet endured to now finally get one.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> I get the discount guys I really do. The point is we have elected officials that think this is more important than lets say VA backlog for those who served and were injured. Lets say building a new VA center in Montgomery Alabama that has one already or how about the VA center in Denver (what a debacle). I am all for each and every vet getting their discount. But as you said your Ohio licenses says your a vet. I wonder how much tax dollars were spent to get all the votes lined up to approve this and how long did it take? I have yet to hear anything about supporting our vet who live in a foreign land. Who represents them? By the way I retired in 1993 and I still have my DD214 in my wallet reduced in size and laminated. Cost me 2$.


I get your point...just another example of govt mis-direction to make people forget what matters. A lot of bad stuff went down in the world this past week while the US was concentrated on who can marry each other.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I get your point...just another example of govt mis-direction to make people forget what matters. A lot of bad stuff went down in the world this past week while the US was concentrated on who can marry each other.


Please lets not go there but I do hang my head in shame


----------

